# ganhar no CAA



## Aback

Olá,

uma mulher está procurando as suas taças de Burgundy mais não consegue encontra-las. A sua sobrinha que mora com ela, só consegue encontrar uma taça de um campeonato que ganhou o filho da mulher.

*MULHER
*[Essa é uma taça de]* Taekwondo. Não é dessa taça que eu "tô" falando, não. Não quero saber dessa buginganga (bagunça) que o Sidney ganhou no CAA. 
*
Alguém sabe o que é o CAA? Tenho procurado a sigla no Google mais nao consegui encontrar nada. Talvez há algum error na transcrição? Obrigado desde já.

PS. forgive my PT... and random accents... lol


----------



## J. Bailica

Aback said:


> Olá,
> 
> uma mulher está procurando as suas taças de Burgundy mais não consegue encontra-las. A sua sobrinha que mora com ela, só consegue encontrar uma taça de um campeonato que ganhou o filho da mulher.
> 
> *MULHER
> *[Essa é uma taça de]* Taekwondo. Não é dessa taça que eu "tô" falando, não. Não quero saber dessa buginganga (bagunça) que o Sidney ganhou no CAA.
> *
> Alguém sabe o que é o CAA? Tenho procurado a sigla no Google mais nao consegui encontrar nada. Talvez há haja algum error erro na transcrição? Obrigado desde já.
> 
> PS. forgive my PT... and random accents... lol



Talvez seja alguma coisa específica dessa novela (é novela?). Mas, só por leviana curiosidade e se posso perguntar, onde é que você encontra essas transcrições?


----------



## J Schmidt

I tried to search for 'CAA' but I still don't know what it is. Could it be the taekwondo school he goes to?
And by the way, 'bugiganga' is not 'bagunça', 'Bugiganga' is a worthless thing that is usually totally useless (Even though it may cost an arm and a leg). I tried to find a word that perfectly matches this meaning for a trophy here. I found this British term 'brummagem', it is a city's name, but it is (was?) used to talk about poor-quality goods. The other words are more specific and I'm not sure if they can be perfectly used in this case, as 'gewgaw, trifle, schlock...'.


----------



## Aback

Thanks!

Well, it's my understanding the show used to revolve around a gym (that's the reason behind the title). Maybe the gym had that name, but Google has led me nowhere with this theory.

J. Balica, interesting question! I search for PT transcripts of Brazilian shows all the time (especially for O Negocio, which is my favorite), but to no avail. These days I've been hired by a dubbing company to translate this show for Italian television (the show will be dubbed by voice-actors). So the production company provides me with the scripts


----------



## Joca

I found a CAA on google. It stood for "Centro Acadêmico do Agreste". Could it be that one? As for 'bugiganga' (as J Schmidt puts it, not bugiNganga), why not crap?


----------



## mglenadel

Sem ouvir o áudio original (o que me ajudou a desvendar uma outra dúvida da Aback) fica difícil, pois em alguns casos a transcrição não é exata. Uma possibilidade para este caso específico seria "bugiganga que o Sidney ganhou no *CA*", ou seja, '_Classe de alfabetização_'. O troféu seria, portanto algo velho (não sei que idade tem o Sidney, mas o C.A. é cursado por volta dos 5 anos de idade), de pequeno valor (não seria uma taça de ouro, nem muito grande.


----------



## Aback

Yeah, I suppose it could be "Centro Acadêmico do Agreste". Thanks!


----------



## mglenadel

Mind you, Aback, if someone said "CAA" it would not be immediately assumed to mean "Centro Acadêmico do Agreste". I'd even venture a guess that in the soap opera's context it would most certainly NOT be that (Agreste is a region in the Brazilian Northeast, very far from where Malhação's story takes place). Joca's Google search means that "CAA" has top hits as "Centro Acadêmico do Agreste", but I don't think it even deserves a translation. You could have the character say "the trophy Sidney got at the C.A.A." and leave it at that, because it would be as inscrutable to an English-speaking audience as it is to a Portuguese-speaking one (we had to resort to Google searches to find out, so it is not a run-of-the-mill expression).


----------



## Vanda

I am with mglenadel, the probability of being from Agreste might be 1%. I had found that but haven't even considered it. And as I suppose, if it is from a school or a club around the imagined place from the sitcom/soap opera, the chances are that they are just that: created, made up by the author.


----------



## mglenadel

Ak, Aback, se não se importa, como você vai resolver a diferença entre Taça = wine glass / Taça = trophy/cup?


----------



## Aback

I'm translating into Italian, and in Italian you can have "coppe di champagne" as well as "coppe" meaning "trophy", so it's going to be pretty easy 

As far as CAA and taças go, my job is simply to tell my bosses what the characters mean exactly, then they'll adapt the lines to the actors' lip synch. So it's very likely they'll drop the CAA reference, thanks to you guys I did my job trying to give them the right translation so that they'll be prepared then they'll decide.


----------



## mglenadel

And yes, from the link you sent, she says "C.A." In that case, my best guess would be "Classe de Alfabetização". It is the first year of school, when children learn to read and write. It would mean the thing was won a long time ago (as the patina on the trophy can attest).


----------



## Aback

I think "Classe de Alfabetização" makes total sense, this must be what she was talking about. Thank you guys!


----------



## Joca

Aback said:


> I think "Classe de Alfabetização" makes total sense, this must be what she was talking about. Thank you guys!



There's a problem here. She says 'no CAA', and so the word is masculine. 'Classe de Alfabetização' is feminine.... She should have said 'na CA'. Actually, I never heard anyone say CA for Classe de Alfabetização.


----------



## mglenadel

Perhaps in SC. Here in Rio it's the most common way to say it, down to the male gender: "Do C.A. ao colegial".


----------



## Joca

mglenadel said:


> Perhaps in SC. Here in Rio it's the most common way to say it, down to the male gender: "Do C.A. ao colegial".



Really? I didn't remember this any more. Actually, I came from Rio. If you say so, let it be.


----------



## mglenadel

"C.A." is fairly recent. Long ago, when we were kids, there was "Jardim de infância", then "pré-primário" (which was when we learned numbers, reading and writing the letters — your basic C.A. of today), then "primeira série". Now it's like this: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ensino_fundamental


----------

